# Whats the best cheap pedal?



## vreihemnotor6 (Apr 2, 2007)

any suggestions?

its pretty much the last part of my build I've not accounted for as of now

currently I'm using the beat ass specialized pedals on my beat ass p1, they've gotta go

requirements:

9/16th
perfferably black
strong
cheap
sealed bearings!

I've used ringle zuzus for a bit on assorted bikes, but I'm not sure they're up for the abuse an urban bike will dish out

I was consering these:










at $55

anything better out there I should know about?


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

theres :
eastern platform pedals $50
poverty hustler pedals $30
primo stricker aluminum pedals $50
S&M 101 pedals $40
and shadow conspiracy nostra pedals $55

all at dans comp
and yes all sealed


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

You really think that you are going to be riding in water a lot, or dirt jumping, if not then you probably don't need sealed bearings, you'll probably thrash the pedals before the bearings are too gone anyway.


----------



## IonicRipper (Oct 26, 2006)

DMR V12, which are sealed, cost around $60 or you can get a pair of V8, which arent sealed, for half the price. Those pedals are incredible, they grip very well, strong as hell, lots of choices of color (including black) and yes they have them in 9/16th.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

IonicRipper said:


> DMR V12, which are sealed, cost around $60 or you can get a pair of V8, which arent sealed, for half the price. Those pedals are incredible, they grip very well, strong as hell, lots of choices of color (including black) and yes they have them in 9/16th.


word, i love my v12's so much..v8's are a good choice as well as atomlab GI's..only 35 bucks


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

What about those Ody twisted pc pedals. Can't get cheaper than that, $11.99 It's plastic so it's light, still pinned and chromo spindle. Unsealed, but like er one else said and I live by, the pedals will wear before the bearings do. I've asked the riders at my park and they love em mostly cuz they're light and cheap.

http://www.danscomp.com/465056.php?cat=PARTS#


----------



## zod (Jul 15, 2003)

I bought a pair of Performance Bikes house pedals a month back when my old pedals blew up. I have been very pleased.....burly as all get-out, sealed, and cheap!

http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=22659&subcategory_ID=5240


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

I second the Performance pedals. They're excellent. The Eastern sealed aluminum pedals are nice too.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

odysy jim C's or animal hamiltons. sealed is a waste of cash. both are 33 bucks for the unsealed i think. these are the two best pedals on the market.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

i couldnt stand rding my v12's for street or dj. my feet cant move at all. They need to be able to move abit. So those things are on my DH bike now. 

For cheap pedals, I'd just get some unsealed odsy cielincki's (i run em) or the atomlab GI's (super thin, cheap). If you wanna spend more, get sealed, but the unsealed is fine.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

The wellgo b-67s rock. Sealed bearing, fairly light - large, low-profile platforms. $35 @ pricepoint.


----------



## rracer11 (Nov 18, 2006)

i love my magnesium drive pedals. 30 bucks at www.universalcycles.com


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

You really dont need sealed pedals, its a waste of money. I'd say go with the Odyssey Jim C's or the Animal Hamiltons. They are both great pedals which perform pretty equally so it just comes down to who has the color you want and brand loyalty.


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

well my zuzu's have held under my abuse from dh to dj to urban and everything inbetween, only thing is they are starting to spin alot more and are wearing down but ive had them for almost 2 years, so i would recommend those


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

sealed pedals are pretty handy for those of us who deal with rain and mud on a regular basis, much less as much as we do up here in the Pacific Northwet.


I'm rocking hamiltons, wide enough for my big feet, grippy as hell, and in a range of nice colors.


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

double, doh


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

sittingduck said:


> The wellgo b-67s rock. Sealed bearing, fairly light - large, low-profile platforms. $35 @ pricepoint.


Ok, not buying any more of these..... the bushings on the inboard side split, and the pedal slides in toward the crank arm, and no longer spins smoothly  I've had 2 of them do this already.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hamiltons baby.


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

demolitions $30 for unsealed or $60 for sealed


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

ody twisted, jcs, hamiltons not much sealed bearing wiise for uber cheap but loose balls are good too. i like my jcs a good bit


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

hamies, jcs, or plastic odys


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

I lik3 my hamiltons


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

give me a week and i'll tell you how the avocado jim c's (his name is too damn hard to remember how to spell) work. i've used a few pairs in the past and they're awesome. the best part about them is that replacing the pins is a piece of cake. it's no big deal if you grind off the tops of the pins because they're removed from the opposite side using a 3mm hex key.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I want some slightly bigger pins than the Cielencki's have, I'm thinking about giving these a go:
SHADOW CONSPIRACY NOSTRA UNSEALED PEDALS


----------



## TrikeKid (Sep 1, 2006)

ServeEm said:


> What about those Ody twisted pc pedals. Can't get cheaper than that, $11.99 It's plastic so it's light, still pinned and chromo spindle. Unsealed, but like er one else said and I live by, the pedals will wear before the bearings do. I've asked the riders at my park and they love em mostly cuz they're light and cheap.
> 
> http://www.danscomp.com/465056.php?cat=PARTS#


I run a set on my BMX bike, unless you're going to be just murdering your pedals, they are the way to go. More grip than my Jim C's had, half the wieght. I've only done noticeable harm to mine once, and that was a stupid mistake that ended up with me dragging one on some chip sealed road, just put a couple gouges in the side though.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Kona Jackshit or Jackshit Primo. Don't get the OE spec ones... Replaceable pins, dual concave, and CHEAP. Like 30 for the unsealed, and 50 for the Primos. I think the redesigned ones are out now.


----------

